# is it  very important to have a broadband connection to play



## kunwar (Jan 27, 2005)

half life 2


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2005)

u dont need a broadband connection but u definitely need an internet connection...coz when u get an original copy of HL2, steam needs 2 autheticate ur CD-Key and then unlock game files b4 u can play......however, ppl have found ways around that....which u cannot discuss here....


----------



## kunwar (Jan 29, 2005)

*the installation of hl2 for dial up connection is toooo long*



			
				Nemesis said:
			
		

> u dont need a broadband connection but u definitely need an internet connection...coz when u get an original copy of HL2, steam needs 2 autheticate ur CD-Key and then unlock game files b4 u can play......however, ppl have found ways around that....which u cannot discuss here....


can i run it on 2.0 ghz and 256 mb RAM


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2005)

what is the rest of ur config....processor is fine...memory is bare minimum...what abt ur graphix card????


----------



## kunwar (Jan 29, 2005)

*memory is 256 ram and no graphic card*



			
				Nemesis said:
			
		

> what is the rest of ur config....processor is fine...memory is bare minimum...what abt ur graphix card????


but i can run DOOM 3


----------



## theraven (Jan 29, 2005)

dude hes trying to help
why dont u just post which gpu u have so we can tell u ?
and if u can run doom3 u can PROBABLY run hl2 on low settings as well
cmon man .. .just a lil common sense


----------



## kunwar (Jan 30, 2005)

*there is ENOUGH   "DIFFERENCE"  in the system requirements*



			
				theraven said:
			
		

> dude hes trying to help
> why dont u just post which gpu u have so we can tell u ?
> and if u can run doom3 u can PROBABLY run hl2 on low settings as well
> cmon man .. .just a lil common sense



system requirements od DOOM 3:  384 mb RAM  and 1.5 GHZ CPU
SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS OF HL2 :512 mb RAM and 2.4 Ghz cpu

THERE IS enough difference

AND   yes DON'T use words  like "dude"  here
use them in your house
If u don't want to help

then DON'T   help

bye


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 30, 2005)

what the hell r u talkin abt???? who r u 2 say dont use words such as dude??? huh??? r u a mod??? if u dont like how we address each other, u r welcome 2 leave the forum...and btw, u have listed the *recommended* system requirements 4 HL2, not the *minimum* requirements....learn 2 differentiate between them....i said ur system meets the minimum requirements as far as processor and memory r concerned...its upto 2 ur graphics card now...but HL2 will probably run fine since u can run doom 3....doom 3 strains ur system way more then HL2...and HL2 runs on directx7 cards as well so yea...u can play the game...
and yes, learn 2 respect senior members...theraven is only tryin 2 teach u some forum etiquette....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 30, 2005)

Well U would require a fair enough broadband connection both to validate ur Hl2 key as well as To play the hl2 deathmatch Online (if u own a legal copy i.e.)  

Plus post ur full system specs.......Hl2 works fine on My Nvidia Nforce 2 chipset with 32MB Shared Vram and Havin 256MB Ram powered by AMD Athlon XP 2000+ proccy (Delivers around 35 Fps)......so just get a rough idea what it will require in ur case......a good Gfx card and Processor Will be ur good pals out here..... 8) 

Btw also as Nemesis said Try to be respected to ur fellow members at digit.....Plus raven was just givin u a small info to figure things out and words like dude,buddy,pal and mate are common on this forum......learn to deal with it for a while.....it aint that offending u see  

@Nemesis.......Man were sparks flyin outta ur system or what.....Lol  Chill man this Guys will probably get used to it later on  Also did ya buy that 2.1 speakers yet mate


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 31, 2005)

i was pretty cool dude...but this guy got on our nerves....here we try 2 help ppl and they try 2 teach us how 2 talk???

and yeah, i ordered the logitech z-2300 speakers...i got a substantial discount-$40 off and a further $30 rebate...and the megaworks r pretty much dead...they have been out of stock even on the creative website 4 weeks now....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 31, 2005)

Grt goin......The logitech series are a big hit in the US afterall i guess.....that day i asked my cousin back in US that how was creative speakers over there????? 

and he said "i wouldnt feed creative to my Dogs?"  
He said The Logitech Z800 was an excellent 5.1 out there......Plus creative has made a grt name in India i guess.....So they should also make way for Logitech series too


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 31, 2005)

creative has some gr8 speakers dude...esp in the 5.1 and 7.1 range...but their 2.1 range sucks bcoz they dont have a system powerful enough 2 match Z-2300 frm logitech (no megaworks 250D available right now)....i love the i-trigue series...but too expensive...logitechs have powerful bass and thats y i love 'em


----------

